
Robinhood has been down for over 12 hours - webo
Support tickets have stopped going through as well.<p>Looking forward to the postmortem.<p>I personally had a few SPY calls expiring today and Wednesday that I couldn’t execute all day.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.robinhood.com&#x2F;
======
Reebz
Rumor mill and Reddit comedians are having a field day that apparently this
happened 4 years ago - their data feeds Abe order book can’t handle leap years
and don’t fail gracefully. Take it with a grain of salt of course, but there
are some alleged screenshots [1]

1\.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/fck1tu/if_y...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/fck1tu/if_youre_wondering_why_robinhood_wasnt_working/fjbf65c/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

------
tmpz22
They forgot to code for the leap year.

[1]:
[https://i.redd.it/hmcf47ct2ck41.jpg](https://i.redd.it/hmcf47ct2ck41.jpg)

~~~
jayflux
Twice... they made the same mistake 4 years ago

[https://www.reddit.com/r/RobinHood/comments/48mep4/robinhood...](https://www.reddit.com/r/RobinHood/comments/48mep4/robinhood_not_working/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

This years thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/fck1tu/if_y...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/fck1tu/if_youre_wondering_why_robinhood_wasnt_working/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

------
trakout
I'll be happily surprised if we get a postmortem. Pulling everything out as
soon as I can.

